# SE Filth Flyer



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Currently I'm looking into getting a dirt jumper/urban bike. I was taking a look at the SE filth flyer, but found nothing about it on here.
http://sebikes.com/Flyer/26-FilthFlyer.aspx
Anyone know or own this bike? SE is owned by Fuji.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

For that price you could get a Blk Mrkt...tried and true, never saw a bad review on it yet.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> For that price you could get a Blk Mrkt...tried and true, never saw a bad review on it yet.


I'm getting this for EP, actually lower than EP. :thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Damn, I didn't even know that SE made these... Go for it


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd rather go with something else from that price range.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Paying less than EP will be definitely be worth it. Rims may be a little soft, but the rest of the bike is solid. Plus you won't be riding the same bike as everyone else.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

JGill said:


> Paying less than EP will be definitely be worth it. Rims may be a little soft, but the rest of the bike is solid. Plus you won't be riding the same bike as everyone else.


As far as I'm concerned I will be building a set of wheels. I'm almost set on getting this bike. Just wanted to see if anyone on here had one.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

get the SS


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you work at a shop, call Mondo at BlkMrkt and see if they will let you EP a Riot complete. You don't need to be a dealer to EP, just a shop. That's what I did for my Mob frame.

The Filth Flyer has no components I would want to keep - even at EP pricing. Most of the components are crappy and I would not want an aluminum frame for the intended purpose...


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd probably get the SS since it has a moly frame. I'll see about calling Mondo.


----------

